# Bear Lake Saturday Morning



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Got my buck earlier this week so I decided to hit bearlake while I had some free time this morning. We were on the water at 7:30 this morning and nailed a cutt right after putting down, good start! We fished til about 1:00 in the afternoon, we ended with 8 cutts and only two macs, I'm not sure how much they weighed I need to buy a scale but they were both right at 31 inches long! All the fish are still swimming, we did catch one cutt that looked like it had been down there a hundred years, it was way skinny and I could see it's spine and it had big brown teeth. It took this old guy a while to muster up the strenght to swim back down! I'll get the pics up tonight I guess I need to resize them.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a good time. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Here are the pics. Thay are off my phone so they're not the greatest, I still need to get some from macs camera.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now those are some serious fish. Good job. |-O-|


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

The second mack looks like a dandy, nice work!


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Good work. Do you happen to know what the lake record for Lake Trout is on Bear Lake? Thanks for the nice pics.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not sure what the mack record is for Bear lake but I have a friend that has caught two over 30 lbs, they were both over 40 inches long. WH2


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Very Cool Props


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish man-thanks for sharing...Would be cool to learn to fish that lake. :mrgreen:


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

extraordinary fish! Congratulations!


----------

